# May 1st at our house



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't this pretty?










It's been doing this all week long (not to mention being really cold). Today the Mr. and I were trying to do something outside and trying our best to ignore it, but when we started turing white, that was it.....
To think the grass needs mowing, and it was 85° a couple of weeks ago.... [smilie=s:

How is it where you live? Please tell me it's better than this.....


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

What do you expect in Minnesnowta?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh gads! I did mow today after my mower decided after all it did want to work (maybe it was because I threatened it with a junk yard trip) and it was a nice 70 degrees. Sorry Jan


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I was mad today. It was the second day in a row the weather guy on TV was wrong. Both days they said a high of 70-71, but in reality it reached 80 (or close to it) both days!

And we even had rain on Thursday.

It's been a long time since I've seen that white stuff around. Hey...I remember. The weekend before Thanksgiving I was passing through Idaho and Utah on my way home (through Vegas for T-giving dinner with my mom).

[smilie=k:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Already crazy 90's in Houston. And all the wild swords have been blooming with other aquatic what-not plants. Dang hot here!


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

Ya up here in northern Maine we got 5in of snow Friday morning from like 3:30 am to 11:00 am then it turned to rain. The rivers around here are the highest they have been in like 30 years! But all is well it was 45 today lol.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh goodness......Im sorry.
jB


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Weather here is the same as PG, sorry Jan!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Jan, if I were you, right about now I'd be seriously thinking about migrating somewhere south! :smile:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

And here I thought we had a lousy day yesterday - rained on and off and temps in the 70's! It's all relative.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

It's in the 40's here in chi land no snow tho. I am going to move south in few months to enjoy hobby all year long.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rain! Give me rain and lots of it, I'll even take it temporarily frozen, just gimme rain!


----------



## bopper20 (Mar 14, 2005)

looks like you've got too much snow in the picture, try a better filtration method. also - I don't like the looks of your grass - perhaps its not getting enough iron..


----------

